
A new podcast about fasting, keto, longevity, and the future of medicine - patricksamy
https://medium.com/span/the-health-stories-podcast-5c530977e80d
======
apotatopot
This is also a new podcast about some of those things.
[https://accidentallyfasting.com/](https://accidentallyfasting.com/)

